# White Light and Mother's Finest



## smoove (Jan 28, 2010)

Day 36 of 12/12. 400W HPS Closet Grow.

*White Light*: Bubblegum X White Widow 
*Mother's Finest*: Jack Herer X Juicy Fruit X Haze


----------



## chuckdee123 (Jan 28, 2010)

simply beautiful..


----------



## smoove (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks chuck. Here are a few more.


----------



## stevetosh (Jan 28, 2010)

Excellent, can I ask I about to set up a closet grow your plants look fantastic under your 400 watt how many plants do you grow,I'm looking to grow 10/12 under 2 x 600 w what do you think?


----------



## smoove (Jan 28, 2010)

stevetosh said:
			
		

> Excellent, can I ask I about to set up a closet grow your plants look fantastic under your 400 watt how many plants do you grow,I'm looking to grow 10/12 under 2 x 600 w what do you think?


Thanks steve. I grow 2 plants at a time in a 2' X 3' closet. I think you could absolutely do that many under 2 X 600W lights but you'd really want to cut your veg time and keep the plants relatively short. 

Personally, with my style of growing I wouldn't want to run more than 3 plants for each 600W. I do a lot of training and pruning though, and like to extend my veg time to get really nice root growth b4 flowering. But this is really just speculation because I've never run a grow that size. I'm just trying to imagine how I'd adapt my style to a larger op.

Here's how the 2 plants look like together.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 28, 2010)

I love your porn, dude. Very gorgeous gals you got there. Enjoy. That Mothers Finest sounds schweet.


----------



## smoove (Jan 29, 2010)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I love your porn, dude. Very gorgeous gals you got there. Enjoy. That Mothers Finest sounds schweet.


Thanks greeneyes. Lookin forward to first tokes.

Here's another shot I took tonight. White Light.


----------



## CaliWizard (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow .. props on these beautiful plants. the last picture is perfect.


----------



## stevetosh (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi smoove,

i was thinking once rooted clones, pop them in 20 lire pots of canna soil veg  for 2 weeks so i get a got root system then flower, should be 18 to 24 inches max in height when finished 
Very interested to hear how you train etc.
My understanding is, and yes keep um short, nip out main growing tips poss FIM and then tie/position the girls, would you get say 2/3 oz per plant dried or are you getting more. I think understand that less is more so to speak but if you can get 3oz dried from 2 plants in the space you got that would be  awesome in my book, i look forward to hearing your thoughts mate.
Steve


----------



## stevetosh (Feb 2, 2010)

ps 
Looking at your last photo, again superb may I say, only got a couple of weeks to go, looking very good.


----------



## greenfriend (Feb 2, 2010)

NIIIIICE....  some seriious training on those plants, I should be as patient with veg time as you are...


----------



## smoove (Feb 18, 2010)

Chopping the plants today. Just wanted to share a couple shots from this last weekend. The White Light just barely started to purple up a bit the last couple days of the flush.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 18, 2010)

im in so much awe right now.. those two plants look crazy. the cola that kind of stands out of the left one in the front looks so huge. that bud is so beautiful too dude.... JEALOUS


----------



## Dahova (Feb 18, 2010)

these are great looking very nice bro.
that is a keeper for the garden for sure


----------



## the chef (Feb 18, 2010)

Beautiful,,simply beautiful. How bout a smoke report?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice follow through and attention to your grow. You got the passion and the bug for sure. Enjoy the smoke friend.

P&L,

7greeneyes


----------



## Trafic (Feb 19, 2010)

Those are some of the nicest plants and buds I've seen.  Good work.


----------



## 420benny (Feb 19, 2010)

I am impressed. Smoove moove, smoove lol. Boy, am I glad we didn't run you off the first night you dropped by. kidding, just funnin' You will get additional points for a detailed smoke report, perfect macro pics and I think you should draw names amongst all your new friends here to see who gets to stop by for a taste and a sniff. Sound good? I may be blazed. Satori ftw


----------



## smoove (Feb 22, 2010)

lol. Thanks fellas! 

Since I didn't do a journal I figured I'd finish my updates in here. Due to an incredibly dry climate, I like to dry my plants whole and untrimmed in a humidified and ventilated cabinet for a few days before I trim.

Here are some pics at day 5 of the dry just before their first trim.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 23, 2010)

I just love seein fresh harvests that are grown with love and thumbs of green.

Very proud oand happy for ya's man. Good stuff! Toke on, my friend.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 23, 2010)

:rofl:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/reputation.php?p=634721


----------



## shortkutz (Feb 23, 2010)

nice


----------



## shortkutz (Feb 23, 2010)

awesome


----------



## smoove (Feb 28, 2010)

Okay... Last Budshot Update From This Grow. I Promise 

10 days dry and curing.


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

Very nice smooth! What they smoke like?


----------



## smoove (Feb 28, 2010)

So far so good chef, thanks for asking. 

The White Light is more of a medicator than I expected it to be. Has a sweet and spicy smell to it kinda like plum and cracked pepper. The high has a strong body buz and really takes away the pain.

The Mother's Finest is pretty far on the other side of the spectrum. Very racy and euphoric. Smells kind of creamy rich with with a citrus cut. The high is relatively short lived but packs a punch. It's a perfect morning and daytime smoke.


----------

